# Bridge alley project started



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I started my bridge ally project a few days ago. It will be made up of 4 bridges. An Arched Pratt Truss, 2 Through Plate Girders and a Bascule Bridge.
I thought some parts of my upper deck needed some sprucing up. I figure 4 new bridges might work to solve the problem.
The Bascule Bridge and it's benchwork will be built at my work desk and then installed later
George

.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I have the bridges for the project on order but because I don't know the actual height and I wanted to get going. I decided just to give the abutment I'm making some wiggle room. I found and old side rail of a different type bridge and cut it to what I thought my new bridges might look like. It's just to give me an idea. The area below the abutment and retaining wall will be of the swampy type. Cattails etc. Here's 2 photos of the progress. It's the first abutment for the first of two 70' deck girder bridges with the arched pratt truss in the middle.

George


----------

